# Art Cleanbox Question



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

I decided to retry using the cleanbox (it started tuning in radio broadcasts last time I used it).

This time, I ran the xlr out channel 1 on the cleanbox into the xlr back in on channel 2 on the cleanbox and then used rca to 1/4 for the pro amp.

This seems noise free and it definitely gives me more power. Any thoughts?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Any thoughts?


The distortion and noise of the two channels is additive.

What's your reasoning for such an arrangement?

Why not simply use one channel?

brucek


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

brucek said:


> The distortion and noise of the two channels is additive.
> 
> What's your reasoning for such an arrangement?
> 
> ...


Seems to get more noise with the xlr on this thing. I can tune in radio broadcasts with it.


----------



## kouack (Jan 17, 2007)

ampire said:


> I decided to retry using the cleanbox (it started tuning in radio broadcasts last time I used it).
> 
> This time, I ran the xlr out channel 1 on the cleanbox into the xlr back in on channel 2 on the cleanbox and then used rca to 1/4 for the pro amp.
> 
> This seems noise free and it definitely gives me more power. Any thoughts?


Give you more power? so you turned a 500 watts amp into 5000 watts amp

+1 on what brucek did add.


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

kouack said:


> Give you more power? so you turned a 500 watts amp into 5000 watts amp
> 
> +1 on what brucek did add.


power meaning input signal voltage. im just amazed that its not adding any perceptible noise to the system but I can mess around with it some more and try balanced again.

Edit: got angry and opened it up and cut off the chasiss ground, ran a long piece of scrap wire off that ground wire and into my powerstrip's grounding post. Problem sorta solved. now I just have a higher noise floor but its atleast not tuning in radio stations and im using the xlr.

edit: sounds even better with no ground at all.


----------

